# HT this weekend -- all you want to know...and more



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the descriptions, it is NOT more than I want to know, lol. Sounds like such a great weekend!! Congratulations again, we are envious, we really want some SH passes!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice congrats! 

Now I thought I was told that judges generally don't set-up difficult water cheats for junior...?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

They generally don't. And really except for the dog(s) who completely avoid water they aren't going to ding you too bad for cheating. I disagreed with what they had set up on Sunday and didn't quite see the point of it.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Very nice congrats!
> 
> Now I thought I was told that judges generally don't set-up difficult water cheats for junior...?


Most don't. However, Junior gets the last choice for grounds and sometimes you work with what you get. Some judges take the approach that they are not judging the line, but the mark so it doesn't make any difference, but I think it is best to try to avoid setting up test that could cause training problems if you can.

BTW, congrats on the ribbons. It sounds like fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of our junior tests (the one with the gators in the water) had a major cheating mark on the water. If you didn't launch your dog from your right side rather than your left, there was a really good chance the dog was going to run the bank (unless you have a water fool like mine). The angle was incredibly small between the shore and the mark, like about 30 degrees.
The judges took that into account, and as long as the dog at least got his legs wet on the way out, they passed them.
The other mark was a big swim, past the gators.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> FISHER in MASTER B : First series was the land triple walkup, flyer, double blind and honor. Really liked this setup. And something happened I'm not sure I've ever seen!
> Setup went like this : Walkup to first bird which was about 20 yards ahead of you and to the right. Middle bird was 50 yard shot flier. Left bird 100 yard dead bird, line was tight past the flier station. Stiff crosswind right to left. I knew my trouble would be getting Fisher to go first to the go-bird and not caving to the flier. So we do the walkup, I spend a lot of time convincing him on the go bird, send him and he is being very good and going for that long bird and not the flier. Right as he gets just past the flier station the judge yells "JUST SHOOT IT" then KABLAMMO they fire at the flier which evidently resurrected itself and was walking around. Well as you can imagine Fisher turned on a dime and had that flier in his mouth in about two strides; he came back to the line with eyes about like dinner plates -- WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! He was off for the short right bird almost before I could take the flier out of his mouth, and the judges are telling me, just do what you have to do to get the birds, we'll take all that into consideration. Ya think!?!?! Very luckily, I lined him up again for what was the long go-bird, and he trucked right up there and got it, no problem! WOOHOO!


Even though he got the birds fine in the land series I would not be surprised if the gun station sluicing the bird while he was working did not weird him out a bit--it is not likely a situation he had ever experienced before so it could throw him--like expecting gunfire to occur at any time! I would be PISSED if there was live fire happening while my dog was working out in the field. (It did happen to Breeze at the RI National on the water flyer in Junior, and I was about ready to beat the gunners with their own shotguns! Sluice it before the dog is sent if you don't think you have hit it well!)


----------

